# Beltrol-2 and RCS Elite Demo Videos



## trw1089 (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi all

Recently I obtained a Bachmann Mallet and have put the new Beltrol-2 in it which seems to go very well. I was very impressed by both the range, the ease of the PnP install and also the way the momentum works, so decided to do up a video to show how it works. While I was at it (and had two willing helpers), I also did one of the RCS Elite equipment I have in my Annie and Porter.

The Beltrol video is located at

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kwsE_lnu4k

and the RCS video you can see here

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1AePhdm6mk

Hope you enjoy them.

Cheers
Tony


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for your helpTony. 

Both videos have now been uploaded to the BELTROL and RCS websites.


----------

